# Favorite Chain Restaurants When on Road Trips



## Snow Hill Pond

When traveling with the family or on business roadtrips, do you have some go-to highway-side chain restaurants that you know will give you a better-than-decent meal? Or are guilty pleasures? 

My go-to place is Cracker Barrel. My guilty pleasure is Waffle House (just for the hash browns).


----------



## Pentheos

I count on Panera Bread for decent meals. Of course, I know they're not much healthier than elsewhere, but in my mind a sandwich is better than a burger. Cracker Barrel is a good bet as well.


----------



## pleasehelp

McDonalds


----------



## Canadian

Humpty's.


----------



## Howard

Subways


----------



## Enrique Shockwave

Cookout in North Carolina. Burgers and shakes are as good as it gets.


----------



## Reuben

Mmmmm, Krystal's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue suede shoes

Wendy's, Cracker Barrel, Bertuccis, and Carrabbas, of the chains, but I prefer a small local establishment.


----------



## drlivingston

Olive Garden! If I can't find a real Italian restaurant when I am driving, the OG will temporarily cure the craving.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

blue suede shoes said:


> ...but I prefer a small local establishment.


Same here, but it's hard to research the good ones on the fly. I've tried to use Trip Advisor in advance a couple of times to plan out visits to the "good" local places, but the results have been hit-and-miss. For example, I purposely tried to plan out visits to local restaurants when we went to Maine last year. J's Oyster Bar in Portland (ME) was a decent find. But a couple of places along the way in MA were not as "good". How do you find the good local places in a strange town when you're just stopping for a meal?


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

drlivingston said:


> Olive Garden! If I can't find a real Italian restaurant when I am driving, the OG will temporarily cure the craving.


Good call.

I forgot to mention Red Lobster as a good place. I tend to stick with the daily special (usually salmon), grilled with no sauce. It is very acceptable.


----------



## phyrpowr

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Same here, but it's hard to research the good ones on the fly. I've tried to use Trip Advisor in advance a couple of times to plan out visits to the "good" local places, but the results have been hit-and-miss. For example, I purposely tried to plan out visits to local restaurants when we went to Maine last year. J's Oyster Bar in Portland (ME) was a decent find. But a couple of places along the way in MA were not as "good". How do you find the good local places in a strange town when you're just stopping for a meal?


 Ask a policeman. They might be a little light on gourmet suggestions, but for good solid local fare, I've never been steered wrong. They're made welcome in local places, so they have the opportunity to give them all a try.

For a reliable cut of beef, I've had good luck with Outback (chain)


----------



## Takai

When the other half and I drove to Madison, WI last year we discovered a new chain neither of us were familiar with, which became a favorite, Culvers. Though we did discover that these get worse the further from WI you get. Great burgers and Shakes, and deep fried cheese curd.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

phyrpowr said:


> Ask a policeman.


Interesting...makes sense.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

Takai said:


> When the other half and I drove to Madison, WI last year we discovered a new chain neither of us were familiar with, which became a favorite, Culvers. Though we did discover that these get worse the further from WI you get. Great burgers and Shakes, and deep fried cheese curd.


I've seen them...but for whatever reason, I always thought they were an ice cream/dairy place.


----------



## MaxBuck

Culver's has named its hamburger the "Butter Burger." Apparently we midwesterners weren't getting enough saturated fat in our diets. Their frozen custard has butterfat content above the thermodynamically possible maximum.

Cracker Barrel is actually my travel "guilty pleasure." If I'm actually keeping to the promises of healthy eating I occasionally make to my wife, I'll go to Subway as Howard recommends. If I'm really in need of comfort food, though, it's either Dairy Queen or Arby's for a chocolate malt (former) or Jamocha shake (latter).


----------



## Tempest

Outside of the White Castle area, I go for Paunchburger or Senor Pizza.


----------



## drlivingston

MaxBuck said:


> Jamocha shake


If I had to name a guilty pleasure, this would top the list!! Of course, the wife and I like to take cruises. It doesn't matter where, we just like to have fun. On Carnival cruise lines, they serve a dessert called chocolate melting cake and it is DIVINE!!!! Many restaurants have tried to duplicate it, but with little success.


----------



## eagle2250

Having just returned from a 12 day road trip, what a timely question! Given that we visited five Cracker Barrel locations during that run, I suspect Cracker Barrel must be a favorite. Although we also ate at seven different Mexican restaurants during the trip...all were not representing a chain, but that dining history does seem to indicate a clear trend in dining preferences...or are we perhaps stuck in a rut?


----------



## LordSmoke

Along I-10 FL to TX, I think, Whataburger is well worth a visit.
On the road, I accept any excuse to visit a Waffle House. Once while visiting my parents, my mom wasn't feeling well and handed me a substantial wad of cash and directed me and my brother to go have dinner anywhere we would like. We went to the Waffle House. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## herfitup

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Same here, but it's hard to research the good ones on the fly. I've tried to use Trip Advisor in advance a couple of times to plan out visits to the "good" local places, but the results have been hit-and-miss. For example, I purposely tried to plan out visits to local restaurants when we went to Maine last year. J's Oyster Bar in Portland (ME) was a decent find. But a couple of places along the way in MA were not as "good". How do you find the good local places in a strange town when you're just stopping for a meal?


Yelp and Chowhound are pretty good if there are a lot of reviews for the place. I'm not a big fan of chains. If I'm desperate for a burger and no good local places then it is usually Chilis. The only chain I really enjoy is Logans in the mid-atlantic states.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

herfitup said:


> The only chain I really enjoy is Logans in the mid-atlantic states.


If by Logan's, you mean the steakhouse with the awesome rolls and the peanut shells on the floor. I remember when it wasn't a chain. It was a great casual steakhouse in Lexington, KY. And brother it was packed every hour of the day.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

LordSmoke said:


> Along I-10 FL to TX, I think, Whataburger is well worth a visit.


A good burger...I was in El Paso a couple of years ago and stopped by Whataburger because it was near the hotel. Made the mistake of ordering two whataburgers...expecting to get McD sized hamburgers. They were huge. As I remember, it was kinda like what a Burger King Whopper used to be...flamebroiled and made to order.


----------



## LordSmoke

Snow Hill Pond said:


> A good burger...I was in El Paso a couple of years ago and stopped by Whataburger because it was near the hotel. Made the mistake of ordering two whataburgers...expecting to get McD sized hamburgers. They were huge. As I remember, it was kinda like what a Burger King Whopper used to be...flamebroiled and made to order.


Yes, they are a unique flavor. The only other burger I know if that is similar is/was made by the small burger stand my mom hung out at in the '50s in Columbia, SC. The stand was named, curiously, What-A-Burger, but I know of absolutely no affiliation. Maybe a relationship, maybe a rip-off, maybe a coincidence, but burgers like no other. Bun? Pickle? Mustard? Beats me, but I could tell a What-A-Burger/Whataburger easily from any other I have had.

The Columbia stand (now a proper brick building with dining area - formerly a window with some picnic tables under a tree) also had the most incredible onion rings. I was offended the last time I was there in that they had placards about their award-winning onion rings, but had switched from the hand cut/battered (something like corndog batter) to a frozen commercial affront.

Some checking, the corporate FL whatburger lists no affiliations in SC.
But, https://www.urbanspoon.com/r/117/880541/restaurant/Columbia/Whataburger-West-Columbia

PS: Not living in the Columbia area, I lamented my lack of access to these tasty burgers. When I lived in NY, I would get one every visit to the area. I tried Whataburger here in FL on a lark, and was stunned - the same burger.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I only go to Arby's if it has the cool, old signage.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

WouldaShoulda said:


> I only go to Arby's if it has the cool, old signage.


Yes, those are great. I f I remember the buildings used to be the same shape as well...


----------



## blue suede shoes

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Same here, but it's hard to research the good ones on the fly. I've tried to use Trip Advisor in advance a couple of times to plan out visits to the "good" local places, but the results have been hit-and-miss. For example, I purposely tried to plan out visits to local restaurants when we went to Maine last year. J's Oyster Bar in Portland (ME) was a decent find. But a couple of places along the way in MA were not as "good". How do you find the good local places in a strange town when you're just stopping for a meal?


As phyrpower said, asking a policeman is a good idea. I always ask locals, and when I ask I emphasize the words "good food". I never ask where is a good restaurant because locals will send you to a high end place to give you a good impression of their area, and the best food and local specialties are rarely at high end places.


----------



## herfitup

Snow Hill Pond said:


> If by Logan's, you mean the steakhouse with the awesome rolls and the peanut shells on the floor. I remember when it wasn't a chain. It was a great casual steakhouse in Lexington, KY. And brother it was packed every hour of the day.


Yes, and about a half a pound of bacon on their salads. Good food and reasonable prices for the quality.


----------



## Tilton

Chick-fil-a, Cookout, Subway if I'm looking for fast food. 

Cracker Barrel, Waffle House, Morton's, Cheddars', or Olive Garden if I want to sit down and eat something I know will be the same everywhere (this list is also dependent on time of day and amount of alcohol consumed prior to the onset of hunger).


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Yes, those are great. I f I remember the buildings used to be the same shape as well...


They were more distinct. Some had rounded roofs, others resembled barns.

None were as cool as the old Chuck Wagon on Kirkwood Hwy. south of Wilmington, DE.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

WouldaShoulda said:


> They were more distinct. Some had rounded roofs, others resembled barns.
> 
> None were as cool as the old Chuck Wagon on Kirkwood Hwy. south of Wilmington, DE.


Look! The windows are wagon wheels! Thanks for posting. This is classic...


----------



## GatorFL

Another vote for Chick Fil A. We're not too much on chains but the service is always great and the food consistent. Here in South Florida CFA has a new competitor called PDQ. Their menu is based on chicken strips and their food is really good, but different than CFA. I really like their 3 strip meal tossed in Buffalo Bleu sauce with fries. PDQ's fries are great.

Another couple of places we like on the road are Five Guys burgers (great fries there too!) and Chipotle.


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Cracker Barrel is a favorite. You can't go wrong with Cracker Barrel. I like breakfast. Waffle House and IHOP are two of my favorites.

When I'm down south, and I'm the in the mood for greasy food, Bojangles'. If I'm in the mood for dinner Texas Stake House is a go-to for me.


----------



## eagle2250

Any other fans of Chico's Tacos out there? How about you El Paso, TX guys?


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

Adventure Wolf said:


> When I'm down south, and I'm the in the mood for greasy food, Bojangles'.


I used to go to the Bojangles near the intersection of Hwy 54 and Hwy 55 in the Triangle back in the day. Three piece, dark, with biscuit, fries, and sweet tea. As I recall, the tea was so laden with sugar that it was like a frosty syrup. Delicious.

There was a Carribean jerk chicken joint in the same plaza. It had a repeated-two-word name (Jamaica! Jamaica!, I think) Nothing upper crust, but good down-home cooking.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

Saw this on Yahoo...


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I never thought of WAWA as a restaurant but I do love their soft pretzels!!


----------



## Zakk

Cracker Barrel is my sit-down go-to, Taco Bell is my drive-through go-to (that was a mouthful).

Ideally, I like to try the local restaurants as much as possible!


----------



## Tilton

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Saw this on Yahoo...
> 
> View attachment 10507


No Taco John's? and Golden Corral?! :eek2:


----------



## Chouan

Courtepaile https://www.courtepaille.com/ and Buffalo Grill https://www.buffalo-grill.fr/ are both very good, for chains. Buffalo Grill does a superb Beaujolais.


----------



## SG_67

Though not a chain, if ever you find yourself driving between Memphis and Nashville:


----------



## GatorFL

Snow Hill Pond said:


> I used to go to the Bojangles....


I was in Roatan Honduras a couple weeks back and there were Bojangles all over the place--seemed odd.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

GatorFL said:


> I was in Roatan Honduras a couple weeks back and there were Bojangles all over the place--seemed odd.


Odd? I guess so, until you realize that a 2-piece-dark-with-spicy-fries-biscuit-and-sweet-tea universally translates into yumminess.


----------



## zzdocxx

MaxBuck said:


> Culver's has named its hamburger the "Butter Burger." Apparently we midwesterners weren't getting enough saturated fat in our diets. Their frozen custard has butterfat content above the thermodynamically possible maximum.
> 
> .


----------



## zzdocxx

LordSmoke said:


> Yes, they are a unique flavor. The only other burger I know if that is similar is/was made by the small burger stand my mom hung out at in the '50s in Columbia, SC. The stand was named, curiously, What-A-Burger, but I know of absolutely no affiliation. Maybe a relationship, maybe a rip-off, maybe a coincidence, but burgers like no other. Bun? Pickle? Mustard? Beats me, but I could tell a What-A-Burger/Whataburger easily from any other I have had.
> 
> The Columbia stand (now a proper brick building with dining area - formerly a window with some picnic tables under a tree) also had the most incredible onion rings. I was offended the last time I was there in that they had placards about their award-winning onion rings, but had switched from the hand cut/battered (something like corndog batter) to a frozen commercial affront.
> 
> Some checking, the corporate FL whatburger lists no affiliations in SC.
> But, https://www.urbanspoon.com/r/117/880541/restaurant/Columbia/Whataburger-West-Columbia
> 
> PS: Not living in the Columbia area, I lamented my lack of access to these tasty burgers. When I lived in NY, I would get one every visit to the area. I tried Whataburger here in FL on a lark, and was stunned - the same burger.


A mystery.


----------



## racebannon

Chipoltle on the west coast. Friendly's on the east coast.


----------



## jeffdeist

IHOP and Denny's, because one can always get ham/eggs/omelettes that are reasonably paleo/primal (although the oils and butter used may not be great). Most fast food is really carb and grain centered.


----------



## cchen

I'm a fan of Houstons, which I think is called Hillstone(?) now. Pretty consistent across their different locations


----------



## Regent1879

Chick-Fil-A. They are a rarity here in the Midwest.


----------



## jd202

Regent1879 said:


> Chick-Fil-A. They are a rarity here in the Midwest.


I'm totally perplexed by the love Chick-Fil-A gets; maybe because I didn't grow up with it? I prefer chicken sandwiches from just about any other fast food chain over theirs.

I'll hit up Arby's for sure when I see it, as it's totally absent from urban DC.


----------



## PalmettoMan

jd202 said:


> I'm totally perplexed by the love Chick-Fil-A gets; maybe because I didn't grow up with it? I prefer chicken sandwiches from just about any other fast food chain over theirs.
> 
> I'll hit up Arby's for sure when I see it, as it's totally absent from urban DC.


I'm from the south and I generally loath Chick-Fil-A. After spending a few years working in Manhattan KS, I was estatic when they built one there.


----------



## David J. Cooper

In n Out Burger if there is one nearby. Denny's is a decent choice I suppose. Although one evening after driving 960 miles to Stockton we were dining in one when about 20 Regulators dropped in for dinner with holstered machetes, Nice touch. BTW they have the machetes because they work in the fields where they control the work rate of the migrant workers.

I tend to look for hotels with restaurants. The absolute worst in my experience are Iron Skillet, Chili's, VIP and Shari's.

The food in these places is always prepared from frozen by unskilled line cooks. The staff usually have filthy aprons and unis. Never ever look at your servers hands and fingernails if you want to keep your food down.


----------



## jeffdeist

Being on the road is tough if you tend toward a primal/paleo/low carb diet. I generally look for IHOP or Dennys where I can get breakfast with meat and eggs anytime, substitute the toast or potatoes with fruit. Even truckstops generally have bags of almonds and Muscle Milk. Not fun but I never get bogged down digestively.


----------



## jd202

jeffdeist said:


> Being on the road is tough if you tend toward a primal/paleo/low carb diet. I generally look for IHOP or Dennys where I can get breakfast with meat and eggs anytime, substitute the toast or potatoes with fruit. Even truckstops generally have bags of almonds and Muscle Milk. Not fun but I never get bogged down digestively.


Agreed that this can be tough. Hard boiled eggs is also a common truck stop move for me. Chipotle was always my standby paleo option when I could find it, but now we'll see if they can recover from all their issues.

Truck stop and airport selections for low-carb diets are definitely improving; hoping some fast food options will improve in this way, too.


----------



## BigDrew1224

Snow Hill Pond said:


> When traveling with the family or on business roadtrips, do you have some go-to highway-side chain restaurants that you know will give you a better-than-decent meal? Or are guilty pleasures?
> 
> My go-to place is Cracker Barrel. My guilty pleasure is Waffle House (just for the hash browns).


When I was a kid, we would take a family trip to Tulsa every year to see my grandparents. Dad never wanted to be on the road more than 8 hours, or so. It seemed like every time we went we would stop for the night at the Best Western in Conway, Arkansas. There was a Denny's next door to the motel, and we'd have breakfast there and drive in the next morning.

Now, anytime I travel, I have to find a Denny's. Nothing like a good old Moons over My Hammy, or some "Pigs in a Blanket," to remind me of my Oklahoma summers.lol

For dinner, I like a Texas Roadhouse, they have a pretty decent steak.


----------



## Oldsarge

I used to like Denny's but the last time I went into one the menu and food seemed made of the same cardboard/plastic. When traveling across the Northern Tier, my go-to place has been Perkins though I haven't been in one in years.


----------



## eagle2250

During our most recent travels, we visited a couple of Tijuana Flats...fast (and rather tasty)
Mexican' food, though perhaps not calorie of waist measurement friendly!


----------



## Adventure Wolf

If you are going through a decent sized city, Cheese Cake Factory.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

The Stinking Rose...I ate at the one in San Francisco.


----------



## smmrfld

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> The Stinking Rose...I ate at the one in San Francisco.


Yuck...so many other choices in SF.


----------



## SG_67

Adventure Wolf said:


> If you are going through a decent sized city, Cheese Cake Factory.


Are they ever located off of the interstate? Cracker Barrel is always a safe bet. Stuckey's as well.


----------



## drlivingston

SG_67 said:


> Are they ever located off of the interstate? Cracker Barrel is always a safe bet. Stuckey's as well.


Cracker Barrel certainly gets the award for most consistent. They have an incredible training program for their kitchen staff. If you like what you eat at this Cracker Barrel, you are all but guaranteed that it will taste the exact same at the next Cracker Barrel. Deviations, unless specially requested, are practically unheard of.


----------



## eagle2250

^^"Cracker Barrel."
Jeez Louise, their chicken and dumplings is superb and their fried chicken livers are to die for...given the deep fried nature of the dish, quite literally perhaps. However, much to the wife's chagrin, that's what I generally order when we stop at a Cracker Barrel! LOL.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Cracker Barrel is fine. But for one who grew up on the type of food they serve there, it is, for me, just "fine".

There was a case of racial discrimination brought against Cracker Barrel a few years ago. My thought was, "Well, you went to work in a place called Cracker Barrel. What would you expect?" 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## tda003

Cracker Barrel
Whataburger
Chick-Fil-A, but not on Sunday


----------



## ran23

Never been to a Cracker Barrel, but found out they are building one in my fair city.


----------



## Atlanta Fop

Some great options here. Although we prefer to try local places when we get where we're going, on the road we look for (in no particular order) Cracker Barrel, Chipotle / Moe's / Willy's, Cheddar's, Five Guys, Outback, or Longhorn for sit-down meals and Starbucks or Chic-Fil-A for something fast. If we head to Florida, I insist upon a stop to Whataburger, as there are none in Atlanta.

If I'm driving somewhere by myself (which, thanks to my work, doesn't happen all that much anymore), however, when I am not under the watchful eye of SWMBO, it's BOJANGLES and SONIC, baby!!!

Much like one of the earlier posters who did not understand the love for Chic-Fil-A, perhaps by not having been raised with them, I cannot understand the appreciation for Cookout. The milkshakes are very good, but I've found nothing after that justifying a return trip.


----------



## SG_67

^ About 8 years ago, my wife and I were returning from a family wedding at the Outer Banks. Driving back to Chicago, we stopped some distance outside of Raleigh at a Bojangles. I can't remember what we ordered, but I believe we both got biscuits and gravy, coffee and maybe hash browns. What I do remember, however, was that the tab came to ~$7. At first I asked the young lady behind the counter if she got the full order and she replied yes. 

I just couldn't believe that breakfast for both of us came to $7! That was my one and only visit to Bojangles. I'll go again if I ever get the chance to.


----------



## Adventure Wolf

SG_67 said:


> ^ About 8 years ago, my wife and I were returning from a family wedding at the Outer Banks. Driving back to Chicago, we stopped some distance outside of Raleigh at a Bojangles. I can't remember what we ordered, but I believe we both got biscuits and gravy, coffee and maybe hash browns. What I do remember, however, was that the tab came to ~$7. At first I asked the young lady behind the counter if she got the full order and she replied yes.
> 
> I just couldn't believe that breakfast for both of us came to $7! That was my one and only visit to Bojangles. I'll go again if I ever get the chance to.


There is one less then two and a half miles from my house.


----------



## drlivingston

SG_67 said:


> ^ About 8 years ago, my wife and I were returning from a family wedding at the Outer Banks. Driving back to Chicago, we stopped some distance outside of Raleigh at a Bojangles. I can't remember what we ordered, but I believe we both got biscuits and gravy, coffee and maybe hash browns. What I do remember, however, was that the tab came to ~$7. At first I asked the young lady behind the counter if she got the full order and she replied yes.
> 
> I just couldn't believe that breakfast for both of us came to $7! That was my one and only visit to Bojangles. I'll go again if I ever get the chance to.


For young people, you can do a lot worse than working at Bojangles. A local franchisee buys ties from me and shared quite a bit of information about the corporate culture. Community leaders love when a Bojangles opens near them. As a corporation, they are very generous with their time and money. Plus, the average location employs between 35-55 people. That's a lot of opportunities for high school / college kids.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Good food, very reasonable prices, community spirit...what's not to love?


----------



## CaptThumpy

It amuses me to see people saying they ask the police. I'll tell you one thing, after responding to some burglary alarms and clearing some kitchens, there are restaurants I took off my list. We may not know the best ones, but we know the ones with health code violations...and dopers working in the kitchen.

People think I'm joking, but to find the best local fare I find a heavy set woman who's dressed reasonably well and ask her. It's worked without fail, from gyros in Cyprus to Navajo fry bread in Arizona to kanafeh in Amman.


----------



## Mike Petrik

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Cracker Barrel is fine. But for one who grew up on the type of food they serve there, it is, for me, just "fine".
> 
> There was a case of racial discrimination brought against Cracker Barrel a few years ago. My thought was, "Well, you went to work in a place called Cracker Barrel. What would you expect?"
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Yes, but like a lot of cases it (and various "news" reports) took some evidence of wrongdoing by a few low level employees and exaggerated it beyond recognition.
https://www.snopes.com/cracker-barrel-segregation/


----------



## Mike Petrik

Waffle House (when I'm feeling breakfast)
Taco Bell (when I'm thinking outside the bun)
White Castle (when I'm thinking inside the bun)
Arby's (when I gotta have the meats)
Cracker Barrell (when the menu has to please my entire family)
Popeye's (best fried chicken around!) https://firstwefeast.com/eat/2016/01/chefs-love-popeyes


----------

